# black magic piston raffel#2



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

This time i lowerd the price per spot but had to add a little so i dont lose money on the deal agian hope yall understand and good luck to all.....
This is for a new complete piston pump made to order unplumed you pick block,pumphead and chrome or raw finish.

21.oo 35 spots
all you raffle vets know the deal, Paypal [email protected] 
Give me your screen name and for piston,
Post here with the numbers you want as well so no one pics the same #s


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

sounds cool to me uffin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Apr 14 2009, 04:40 PM~13575717
> *this time i lowerd the price per spot but had to add a little so i dont lose money on the deal agian hope yall understand and good luck to all.....
> this is for a new compleat piston pump made to order unplumed you pick block,pumphead and crome or raw finish
> *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:nono: MIGHT TAKE TO LONG


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Apr 14 2009, 03:40 PM~13575717
> *this time i lowerd the price per spot but had to add a little so i dont lose money on the deal agian hope yall understand and good luck to all.....
> this is for a new compleat piston pump made to order unplumed you pick block,pumphead and crome or raw finish
> *


weres the grid :cheesy:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

i want 23,26,an27


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 14 2009, 04:25 PM~13576280
> *i want 23,26,an27
> *


an 63an 13


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

money sent add 4 ,7 , an 21 to my list


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 15 2009, 01:28 PM~13584980
> *money sent add 4 ,7 , an 21 to my list
> *


the first step is admitting u have a problem. lol j/p bro, good luck to u and the raffle. ill probably get in if i got a few xtra bucks fri


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Thinking about it....


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 16 2009, 03:32 PM~13595933
> *Thinking about it....
> *


dont do that ....just do it :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 15 2009, 01:28 PM~13584980
> *money sent add 4 ,7 , an 21 to my list
> *


dont forget to mark these :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

update


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 16 2009, 08:06 PM~13598872
> *dont forget to mark these :biggrin:
> *


i got ya i thank :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i might get in on this one..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

pay day is two weeks away for me. so i will let you know when it gets closer.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Back *BUMP* er..... :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 17 2009, 10:37 PM~13611981
> *Back BUMP er..... :biggrin:
> *


THAT WHAT I NEED


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

:0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 14 2009, 03:58 PM~13575958
> *:nono: MIGHT TAKE TO LONG
> *


NOT THAT YOU ASKED BUT I THINK FOR THE SAKE OF YOUR RAFFLE YOU SHOULD TALK TO MR 1981 AND CUT THE RAFFLE DOWN TO 35 BOXES AND GIVE HIM FIRST PICK OF THE NUMBER'S THE MORE BOXES THE LONGER THE RAFFLE TAKE'S IT'S PROVEN. GOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 18 2009, 09:05 AM~13614193
> *NOT THAT YOU ASKED BUT I THINK FOR THE SAKE OF YOUR RAFFLE YOU SHOULD TALK TO  MR 1981 AND CUT THE RAFFLE DOWN TO 35 BOXES AND GIVE HIM FIRST PICK OF THE NUMBER'S THE MORE BOXES THE LONGER THE RAFFLE TAKE'S IT'S PROVEN. GOOD LUCK :biggrin:
> *


i dont care if your gonna buy some he can cut it down to 35 just let me know i dont want this to take months at a time either.i just wanna win about 3 of these pumps for my ride


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

i added more boxes thinking the cheaper tickets would alow more players to to play and the raffle addects to get more #


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Apr 18 2009, 01:55 PM~13615974
> *i added more boxes thinking the cheaper tickets would alow more players to to play and the raffle addects to get more #
> *



I appreciate the raffles, but I agree with Brooklyn, I would rather pay the same money for fewer squares and get the done sooner, but thanks for doing the raffles either way.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 18 2009, 09:05 AM~13614193
> *NOT THAT YOU ASKED BUT I THINK FOR THE SAKE OF YOUR RAFFLE YOU SHOULD TALK TO  MR 1981 AND CUT THE RAFFLE DOWN TO 35 BOXES AND GIVE HIM FIRST PICK OF THE NUMBER'S THE MORE BOXES THE LONGER THE RAFFLE TAKE'S IT'S PROVEN. GOOD LUCK :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

DROP IT DOWN to 35 numbers an give me 13,23,21,an26.b/c no one is buyen these squares .an this raffle shouldve been over this is a great raffle


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 18 2009, 11:17 PM~13618628
> *DROP IT DOWN to 35 numbers an give me 13,23,21,an26.b/c no one is buyen these squares .an this raffle shouldve been over this is a great raffle
> *


Done, i will tell him that what the people want


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

how many boxes left can we get a update?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

THIS IS THE NEW AND CURRANT BOARD, PLEASE DISREGARD ALL PREVIOUS NUMBER PICS, THIS ONE IS TRUE AND CORRECT. ALL EMPTY SPACES ARE STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

ALSO SINCE WE DROPPED IT BACK DOWN TO 35 SQUARES THE PRICE IS NOW BACK TO 21 A SQUARE.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

come on ballers buy some squares this the best raffle on layitlow


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 22 2009, 01:30 PM~13655602
> *come on ballers buy some squares this the best raffle on layitlow
> *


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 22 2009, 12:30 PM~13655602
> *come on ballers buy some squares this the best raffle on layitlow
> *


X10 :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

i wish i could get in on this .....  .............


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 21 2009, 07:47 PM~13647552
> *THIS IS THE NEW AND CURRANT BOARD, PLEASE DISREGARD ALL PREVIOUS NUMBER PICS, THIS ONE IS TRUE AND CORRECT. ALL EMPTY SPACES ARE STILL AVAILABLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thats rite Big Ron said it LOL


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

I want a # whats the paypal adress.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Apr 24 2009, 05:55 PM~13680744
> *I want a # whats the paypal adress.
> *


[email protected]


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 520goodtimer_@Apr 23 2009, 11:18 PM~13673103
> *i wish i could get in on this .....  .............
> *


you can....


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

wow another weekend gone an no numbers gone .i honestly cant beleive it i thought it would be over the day you started it :uh:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

i dont understand


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Apr 28 2009, 06:02 PM~13718928
> *i dont understand
> *


 :dunno: Even Ron backs it up this is legit... People are too broke to drop 20 on a spot to win a custom Piston Pump..


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

What numbers are left?


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Apr 29 2009, 01:17 AM~13725469
> *What numbers are left?
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Apr 29 2009, 09:51 AM~13727809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jermaine your 1st pump is done and going out tomorrow. I finally got cuaght up...Had some exta work load this past week :biggrin: 


I'll throw in a pair of free comp cylinder for the new raffle for ya too....Help sweeten your deal.... :worship: 


Thanks,
Ron,BMH


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2009, 10:18 PM~13737142
> *Jermaine your 1st pump is done and going out tomorrow. I finally got cuaght up...Had some exta work load this past week :biggrin:
> I'll throw in a pair of free comp cylinder for the new raffle for ya too....Help sweeten your deal.... :worship:
> Thanks,
> ...



as long as you dont buy into the raffle lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2009, 10:22 PM~13737226
> *as long as you dont buy into the raffle lol
> *


I would do that... He is doing a real good job...No byass shit here


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2009, 10:30 PM~13737379
> *I would do that... He is doing a real good job...No byass shit here
> *



ya we dont want you winning back youre shit lol


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2009, 10:30 PM~13737379
> *I would do that... He is doing a real good job...No byass shit here
> *


He should be at your door step tomorrow :biggrin: 

I was going to head down there with him to pick up my chrome and parts, but I had shit goin on  .. No worries I got your crown and coke waiting for you when you hit the shop in June


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 30 2009, 01:17 PM~13743704
> *He should be at your door step tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> I was going to head down there with him to pick up my chrome and parts, but I had shit goin on   .. No worries I got your crown and coke waiting for you when you hit the shop in June
> *


SSSSSSSSSSSssssweet....


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Apr 29 2009, 10:51 AM~13727809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this really all that has been taken??


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 1 2009, 11:28 AM~13755367
> *is this really all that has been taken??
> *


YEP


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2009, 09:18 PM~13737142
> *Jermaine your 1st pump is done and going out tomorrow. I finally got cuaght up...Had some exta work load this past week :biggrin:
> I'll throw in a pair of free comp cylinder for the new raffle for ya too....Help sweeten your deal.... :worship:
> Thanks,
> ...


well ill take those size 8 in in chrome please thank you :biggrin: im the only one playen so i must be the winner ,i been waiten a month an not one other square has sold but good thangs come to those who wait :biggrin:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

i want to get in o this 2 but wonder how long it will take....


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 1 2009, 02:11 PM~13756425
> *i want to get in o this 2 but wonder how long it will take....
> *


It will only be longer if everyone has your same outlook :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 1 2009, 03:14 PM~13757032
> *It will only be longer if everyone has your same outlook  :biggrin:
> *


True dat.....Mister Mayne made it safe. Nice nail in his trailer tire???? Looked like a piece of 'I' beam...told me his country ass will make it back home on 3 :biggrin:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

payment sent......


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

by the way added couple bux for your fees......... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 1 2009, 11:48 PM~13761258
> *True dat.....Mister Mayne made it safe. Nice nail in his trailer tire???? Looked like a piece of 'I' beam...told me his country ass will make it back home on 3 :biggrin:
> *


Thats how we roll.. :biggrin: Again happy birthday dawg


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

TTMFT 
happy bday ron


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 1 2009, 10:48 PM~13761258
> *True dat.....Mister Mayne made it safe. Nice nail in his trailer tire???? Looked like a piece of 'I' beam...told me his country ass will make it back home on 3 :biggrin:
> *


LOL I surprised he didnt just show up with three tires on the trailer already.. That man and trailers!

How was the b-day?


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

what ones are left


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@May 5 2009, 09:46 PM~13797953
> *what ones are left
> *


I'll have him update the board today homie


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

10.50 or 21?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@May 6 2009, 10:11 AM~13802848
> *10.50 or 21?
> *


21 ,35 SQUARES I THINK


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

waiting on which ones are takin


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@May 6 2009, 12:11 PM~13802848
> *10.50 or 21?
> *


21.00 a spot


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@May 6 2009, 04:01 PM~13805575
> *waiting on which ones are takin
> *


here you go lets get this hot so i can make someones day :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 2 2009, 12:19 AM~13761534
> *by the way added couple bux for your fees......... :biggrin:
> *


good lookn but not ness but thanks agian and good luck


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

how much 10.50?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull+May 6 2009, 04:35 PM~13806976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

7 and 19 payment sent


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

hno:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

nobody is wanting a piston now :dunno:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 7 2009, 12:41 PM~13816398
> *:wave:
> *


what happen y you back out ,i thought this raffle was finally goin somewhere


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

update ?


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@May 7 2009, 10:27 PM~13821079
> *update ?
> *


ask and you shall recive :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

27 left come on ballers


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@May 8 2009, 12:04 AM~13823087
> *ask and you shall recive :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead and snap a pic of a piston in the shop to get them excited again Jermaine :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 7 2009, 06:39 PM~13819953
> *what happen y you back out ,i thought this raffle was finally goin somewhere
> *


nope. sent for 11


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:around:


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

update board so I can buy some numbers


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@May 8 2009, 11:40 AM~13826048
> *update board so I can buy some numbers
> *


ok ill do my part now you do yours :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 8 2009, 08:58 AM~13824611
> *Go ahead and snap a pic of a piston in the shop to get them excited again Jermaine  :biggrin:
> *


you meen like this :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@May 8 2009, 02:06 PM~13828060
> *you meen like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMM Pistons!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@May 8 2009, 01:06 PM~13828060
> *you meen like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I NEED ONE OF THOSE ,AN I THINK I WILL BE UPGRADING TO ALL THE CHROME FITTINS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

mmmmm 2 piston pumps....i will get 5 more squares!!! haha no but i will be getting more if yall dont jump on this though!!!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 8 2009, 03:54 PM~13829874
> *mmmmm 2 piston pumps....i will get 5 more squares!!! haha no but i will be getting more if yall dont jump on this though!!!
> *


ill buy two more if you an kold187 buy 2 more


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 8 2009, 05:54 PM~13829874
> *mmmmm 2 piston pumps....i will get 5 more squares!!! haha no but i will be getting more if yall dont jump on this though!!!
> *


theres more where those came from :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@May 8 2009, 06:10 PM~13830058
> *theres more where those came from :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well people need to hurry up and buy so we can get on to the next raffle....seriously i will be getting more if this doesnt move fastly...21 dollars for a BLACK MAGIC PISTON pump come on people.......


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 8 2009, 04:17 PM~13830110
> *well people need to hurry up and buy so we can get on to the next raffle....seriously i will be getting more if this doesnt move fastly...21 dollars for a  BLACK MAGIC PISTON pump come on people.......
> *


the winner of the last raffle needs to post pics of his winnings maybe that will encourage people a lil


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 8 2009, 05:58 PM~13829916
> *ill buy two more if you an kold187 buy 2 more
> *


u dont need more if i buy more and you buy more your killing my chances of winning im trying to get a good ratio here!! :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 8 2009, 05:26 PM~13830600
> *u dont need more if i buy more and you buy more your killing my chances of winning im trying to get a good ratio here!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol just tryen to get it over with so i can be on the bumber :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

sent for 29


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:|


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 11 2009, 11:06 AM~13850942
> *TTT
> *


ill update when i get to the shop tommorow....thought it was going to sellout the way the week started


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@May 11 2009, 11:21 PM~13859097
> *ill update when i get to the shop tommorow....thought it was going to sellout the way the week started
> *


Sup Mayne?????? Get that smoker fired up ..we comin soooooon


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2009, 01:08 AM~13859467
> *Sup Mayne?????? Get that smoker fired up ..we comin soooooon
> *


TRUST ME HE WILL HE'S ALREADY GETTING THANGS PLANED :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

any updates 
?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

I JUST GOT MY PUMP TODAY ,THAT I WON ON LAST RAFFLE. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I WILL POST PICS IN THE MORNING LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 12 2009, 11:47 PM~13869747
> *I JUST GOT MY PUMP TODAY ,THAT I WON ON  LAST RAFFLE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I WILL POST PICS IN THE MORNING LOOKS REAL GOOD
> *


PICS MOFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@May 12 2009, 07:16 PM~13866964
> *any updates
> ?
> *


ill check an have him update it


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

UPDATED BOARD LETS GET THIS ONE GOING JUST A REMINDER IF YOU WIN RON SWEETEND UP THE DEAL BUY THROUGHING IN A SET OF COMP 8'S


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@May 13 2009, 12:20 PM~13873469
> *UPDATED BOARD LETS GET THIS ONE GOING JUST A REMINDER IF YOU WIN RON SWEETEND UP THE DEAL BUY THROUGHING IN A SET OF COMP 8'S
> 
> 
> ...


this post was me didnt realize i was loged in as my partner


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@May 13 2009, 12:26 PM~13873508
> *this post was me didnt realize i was loged in as my partner
> *


Damn shop computers :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 13 2009, 01:11 PM~13873834
> *Damn shop computers :biggrin:
> *


ya yall need to stop logging me off


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

BMH comp 8s as well....damn good raffle ttt


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@May 13 2009, 02:58 PM~13874797
> *ya yall need to stop logging me off
> *


 :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

i want piston ! :| people buy some squares


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Best raffle on LIL in my opinion


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:|


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

how long for this to fill up ? :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 14 2009, 07:33 AM~13883049
> *Best raffle on LIL in my opinion
> *


Jermaine doing a good deal, peeps just don't have the extra $$$$$$$$$$$ go sell some ass mofo's :biggrin: 


















J/K people will take that serious :0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 14 2009, 10:33 PM~13891921
> *Jermaine doing a good deal, peeps just don't have the extra $$$$$$$$$$$ go sell some ass mofo's :biggrin:
> J/K people will take that serious :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@May 13 2009, 12:26 PM~13873508
> *this post was me didnt realize i was loged in as my partner
> *


25 more lets get this over with i want to give someone a piston


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Shit I'm tempted to jump on this one since its going so slow.. Then I can double pump the 62 vert :cheesy:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 18 2009, 02:31 PM~13922768
> *Shit I'm tempted to jump on this one since its going so slow.. Then I can double pump the 62 vert  :cheesy:
> *


buy 10 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 18 2009, 05:05 PM~13923952
> *buy 10 :biggrin:
> *


LOL another week of this and I just might :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:|


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

even with a pair of cylnders its taking this long common guys


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

[/quote]

tempting what numbers are left :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 18 2009, 03:31 PM~13922768
> *Shit I'm tempted to jump on this one since its going so slow.. Then I can double pump the 62 vert  :cheesy:
> *


I'm thinking the same thing for the 64


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

lets get this cracking


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

29 is missing ?


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@May 13 2009, 11:20 AM~13873469
> *UPDATED BOARD LETS GET THIS ONE GOING JUST A REMINDER IF YOU WIN RON SWEETEND UP THE DEAL BUY THROUGHING IN A SET OF COMP 8'S
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@May 24 2009, 02:49 PM~13984384
> *29 is missing ?
> *


oops sorry bro mixed up the most resent board good looking out


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT for a great raffle :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Bump


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

so these are 21 a square rite???


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

wanna buy spots lmk asap what is left and gimma yo address i will overnight funds...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

i want #8


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

You have sent $21.00 USD to [email protected].


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

buy em up


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@May 28 2009, 09:24 AM~14023621
> *wanna buy spots lmk asap what is left and gimma yo address i will overnight funds...
> *


lil mo hydraulics
2815 west pawnee 
wichita ks 67213


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

update board


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@May 28 2009, 03:06 PM~14028374
> *update board
> 
> 
> ...


slowly but surely

:biggrin:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

money sent for 9 and 27


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 28 2009, 05:00 PM~14028864
> *slowly but surely
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


It'll get there :cheesy:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Hurdy up n buy


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Bump for the evening crew :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 2 2009, 06:03 PM~14074962
> *Bump for the evening crew :biggrin:
> *


Sup everyone, just checkin in to see whats up...See you guys in a few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:|


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

am i missing somthing here a bmh piston pump with 8'' inch com cylinders 
for 21 bucks and this shit hasnt sold yet whats going on ???
i guess am gonna have to buy some more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jun 11 2009, 08:02 PM~14164897
> *am i missing somthing here a bmh piston pump with 8'' inch com cylinders
> for 21 bucks and this shit hasnt sold yet whats going on ???
> i guess am gonna have to buy some more :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn good deal


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jun 11 2009, 07:02 PM~14164897
> *am i missing somthing here a bmh piston pump with 8'' inch com cylinders
> for 21 bucks and this shit hasnt sold yet whats going on ???
> i guess am gonna have to buy some more :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Kinda my thinking too.. Not sure if its the economy thats slowing things down or what, but either way its a steal


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 4 2009, 05:39 PM~14096899
> *Sup everyone, just checkin in to see whats up...See you guys in a few weeks :biggrin:
> *


I hope your liver's ready :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 12 2009, 06:36 AM~14169484
> *Kinda my thinking too.. Not sure if its the economy thats slowing things down or what, but either way its a steal
> *


i think that other raffles that got fucked up might have some impact on this one. 
its a great deal though. hope that it starts to move soon. I had $80.00 in a deltoro raffle which lasted for months and when it was all said and done, i still lost. what a bummer.  
not to mention that the raffle started out as a pump raffle with an adex. that shit took so long that deltoro gave up a consolation prize in place of the original prize.
i would not have invested 80 bones on that shit if i would have known in advance. what a waste. :angry:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 12 2009, 09:14 AM~14170540
> *i think that other raffles that got fucked up might have some impact on this one.
> its a great deal though.  hope that it starts to move soon.  I had  $80.00 in a deltoro raffle which lasted for months and when it was all said and done, i still lost.  what a bummer.
> not to mention that the raffle started out as a pump raffle with an adex.  that shit took so long that deltoro gave up a consolation  prize in place of the original prize.
> ...


I WON THAT RAFFLE NOW IM HAVEN TROUBLE RECEIVEN MY WINNINGS ,I KNOW DELTORO will pay up but when i won an adex i got it in 2 weeks :uh:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 12 2009, 01:01 PM~14172554
> *I WON THAT RAFFLE NOW IM HAVEN TROUBLE RECEIVEN MY WINNINGS ,I KNOW DELTORO will pay up but when i won an adex i got it in 2 weeks :uh:
> *


DELTORO is a stand up guy. hopefully everything goes kool with your transation?
if it makes you feel any better, i'm waiting on some parts from him too. :biggrin: 
i don't think we have anything to worry about. i just need my shit to finish up my hopper!!! :uh: wanted to be finished by the start of the summer, but i guess that didn't happen :tears:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

what numbers are left ???????


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

update board


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

to
the
top


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ill take 28 :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

money sent will buy another one in a couple days


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Damn i was thinkin about takin 28. I might take 24. 


only 11 spots takin


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jun 22 2009, 12:24 AM~14259778
> *Damn i was thinkin about takin 28.  I might take 24.
> only 11 spots takin
> *


sorry homie tryen to get this thang moven i need that pump,tweedy my boys said they kicked it wit you this weekend dont you think my tre needs a bmh piston to get it on bumber or what


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 22 2009, 08:25 PM~14266205
> *sorry homie tryen to get this thang moven i need that pump,tweedy my boys said they kicked it wit you this weekend dont you think my tre needs a bmh piston to get it on bumber or what
> *



Yeeeeeesssssssssss zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

i might grab 24 but i got one of those feelings on 28 lol


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

shiiiiiiiit got to be more ppl wanting to take a chance a a piston!?


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

to
the
top


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

DAMN I BOUGHT ANOTHER ONE SOMEBODY ELSE DO THE SAME


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

i will take 22


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

payment sent


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jun 25 2009, 05:27 PM~14298868
> *i will take 22
> *


THANK YOU LETS GET THIS MOVEN


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 22 2009, 08:19 PM~14266744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Comin on Tweeeeedy, get this crackin. Had fun this weekend big dawg, it was a blast, get ready 3 weeks *DENVER*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2009, 10:42 PM~14301752
> *Comin on Tweeeeedy, get this crackin. Had fun this weekend big dawg, it was a blast, get ready 3 weeks DENVER
> *


The red was for Kipper snacks :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Jun 25 2009, 11:42 PM~14301752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kipper, you should have put it in blue :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Who is gonna draw the number?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT lets get this thing goin! I will draw the number and have it all on video just like the last raffle.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

OOOo. I wasnt around for the last one. on the video does it show You write all the numbers down and put them in a hat then pull one out? is it live? 

lol sorry guys Im a newb and i got a trust problem. My Pops said he was gonna take me to a baseball game later on today. I havent seen him since. that was over 10 years ago


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jun 26 2009, 03:30 PM~14308421
> *OOOo.  I wasnt around for the last one.  on the video does it show You write all the numbers down and put them in a hat then pull one out?  is it live?
> 
> lol sorry guys Im a newb and i got a trust problem.  My Pops said he was gonna take me to a baseball game later on today.  I havent seen him since.  that was over 10 years ago
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Fuckin pops

Yeah we use bingo balls and a bingo machine so you know its all mixed up. You see all the numbers going in and only one comes out and thats the winner. Its as live as we can get it. We are honest people and just want to help out a fellow ryder. You are more than welcome to get in, but if not dont feel bad when you see the winner with a new BMH Piston :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

My shit from last weekend. Single pump, 13's and a V8 under the hood. BMH all day!!!!

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zsxloj&s=5


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

lol i know i keep thinkin if i dont get in and my number comes up ill be outside shootin everything in site. shiiiit i prolly do that if i win too hahaha.

I got a feelin on 28 tho. 

Aight let me get 24. 

Pyament on the way


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jun 26 2009, 03:49 PM~14308605
> *lol i know i keep thinkin if i dont get in and my number comes up ill be outside shootin everything in site.  shiiiit i prolly do that if i win too hahaha.
> 
> I got a feelin on 28 tho.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

haha money sent

If i win can I trade it in for a gift card for the same value? I wanna get a complete kit


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jun 26 2009, 03:53 PM~14308647
> *haha money sent
> 
> If i win can I trade it in for a gift card for the same value?  I wanna get a complete kit
> *


I'll get with Kansasfull on here about that. I'm pretty sure we could work something out


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

ya it would be more reasonable for me but if yall got 16 million pumps to let loose ill take it and "pa, push it to the limit" hahaha Or sell it and buy a full kit. shiiiiiiiiiiiit got my fingers crossed tho.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

almost halfway there ,come on i need this mofo for my 63


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

I need a 63


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jun 26 2009, 04:53 PM~14308647
> *haha money sent
> 
> If i win can I trade it in for a gift card for the same value?  I wanna get a complete kit
> *


hmmm thats not such a bad idea really.......


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

If not i could sell the piston and then buy a kit. The pistin is a 3rd of the price of a complete hit. 

i need to stop gettin ahead of my self lol


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

pump, pump, pump, get it, get it, shake, shake, shake, a lil suuuuum


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tPVHoD__6CI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tPVHoD__6CI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPVHoD__6CI


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

shit never works like i want it to lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

fuk it ima help get this crackin il take 14 and 27 where do i send the paypal and how much that is if im allowed to enter :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks

Paypal on first page.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 29 2009, 11:20 AM~14328495
> *fuk it ima help get this crackin il take 14 and 27 where do i send the paypal and how much that is if im allowed to enter  :biggrin:
> *


I dont see why you couldnt homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

update?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Updated


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit we gettin there hahaha.


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jun 26 2009, 04:53 PM~14308647
> *haha money sent
> 
> If i win can I trade it in for a gift card for the same value?  I wanna get a complete kit
> *


yes if you win we can up grade to whateva you want just when you get what you wanted let the world know i did you right............... :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

hell yea! do me right, the world will know and ill be back for more

shit dont really sound right but it is what it is


If yall got an over abundance of pistons and yall really got to get them out the door ill still take it :yes:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 29 2009, 04:58 PM~14332441
> *Updated
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about THE STEVIE D hahaha


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Thought u'd like that :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Hold up Hold up! why he get THE in front of his name? Now i want a fair treatment. yall can put my real name and THE in front of, like thiiis THE RICK JAMES BITCH


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jun 30 2009, 03:33 PM~14343034
> *Hold up Hold up!  why he get THE in front of his name?  Now i want a fair treatment.  yall can put my real name and THE in front of, like thiiis THE RICK JAMES BITCH
> *


cos im specccciiaaallllll :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

roy bought #16


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 30 2009, 08:00 PM~14343940
> *cos im specccciiaaallllll  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

Who is Roy? thats my middle name
Rick Roy James Bitch


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

hahha naw foreal my name is Roy tho some call me THE ROY


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

on the BMH website, are the magic balls for sale individually or a set of 2?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jun 30 2009, 07:12 PM~14345340
> *roy bought #16
> *


we dont know no roy payment rejected :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 30 2009, 12:44 AM~14337235
> *thats what im talking about THE STEVIE D  hahaha
> *



ya u should be a real man and buy more than 1 spot lol...


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

:uh: lol



> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 2 2009, 01:48 PM~14362434
> *on the BMH website, are the magic balls for sale individually or a set of 2?
> *


x2


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 05:47 PM~14366356
> *ya u should be a real man and buy more than 1 spot lol...
> *


i did i bought 2 :biggrin: i dont see your name on there yet


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

I only bought the one i think is gonna win :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt hurry up an buy


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

how many left


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

18 i think


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I will take 1 & 4.... Paypal sent..


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

I will take 3 & 30. Paypal Sent! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

*Updated...*


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Jul 5 2009, 11:16 PM~14389512
> *I will take 3 & 30. Paypal Sent! :biggrin:
> *


I just sent $44.00 but I 4got to put my damn screen name and numbers! :banghead: regal.1980 @ 3 & 30


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

did i win yet :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

damn this raffel is still goin i might have to entire so i can go double instead of single :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Do It!!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

lookin pretty good


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

IF EVERYONE BOUGHT ONE MORE THIS WOULD BE OVER :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jul 7 2009, 09:49 AM~14401535
> *IF EVERYONE BOUGHT ONE MORE THIS WOULD BE OVER :biggrin:
> *


X2 Over half way there :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Too many lookie loo's... Need to start buying. I will get another one at the end of the week!!!


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

how are the numbers getting picked ?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jul 7 2009, 04:51 PM~14405185
> *how are the numbers getting picked ?
> *


We use a bingo number puller. Put the numbers that are in the raffle, turn it until a number falls out. About the fairest way to do it bro :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im sure it will be fair and on video for proof :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

You guys ready for Denver???? If you get the numbers sold before than I'll have to bring 2 piston pumps extra..  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

how many left ?


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

and dont forget them cylnders !bring them both


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

15 and 31 i will send paypal


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 7 2009, 08:59 PM~14407254
> *im sure it will be fair and on video for proof  :biggrin:
> *


You know it homie


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 08:59 PM~14407255
> *You guys ready for Denver???? If you get the numbers sold before than I'll have to bring 2 piston pumps extra..   :biggrin:
> *


You know were ready bro! When you showin up? I think we'll be there late Friday night.

Looks like the raffle will pick up now :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jul 7 2009, 09:06 PM~14407319
> *and dont forget them cylnders !bring them both
> *


Lets finish this shit up so he can do that :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

post pix of pump and ill take 4 #s


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 7 2009, 09:35 PM~14408291
> *post pix of pump and ill take 4 #s
> *


 :0 dats my homie hurry up an buy :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 7 2009, 09:35 PM~14408291
> *post pix of pump and ill take 4 #s
> *


i believe the pump will come direct from the black magic shop with your choice of block ,pumphead etc


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 8 2009, 07:52 AM~14410116
> *i believe the pump will come direct from the black magic shop with your choice of block ,pumphead etc
> *


corect :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jul 8 2009, 04:20 AM~14409740
> *:0
> :0 dats my homie hurry up an buy :biggrin:
> *


is it a bare pump no plumbing 
block, motor pumphead and piston


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 8 2009, 12:53 PM~14412183
> *is it a bare pump no plumbing
> block, motor pumphead and piston
> *


yes its comp moter, piston tank,your choice on block and pumphead-------no plumming


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

15 and 31 mine


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

update ?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 8 2009, 10:53 AM~14412183
> *is it a bare pump no plumbing
> block, motor pumphead and piston
> *


quit beaten around the bush an buy sum damn squares :0


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jul 8 2009, 08:48 PM~14417236
> *quit beaten around the bush an buy sum damn squares :0
> *


Yeah, what he said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 8 2009, 01:54 PM~14413842
> *yes its comp moter, piston tank,your choice on block and pumphead-------no plumming
> *


Don't forget 2 - 8" comp cylnders...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14408291
> *post pix of pump and ill take 4 #s
> *


Ron's backing up the raffle. Cant get no more legit than that homie :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14408291
> *post pix of pump and ill take 4 #s
> *


Shit as a matter of a fact we met in Tulsa LOL. Were not out to get anyone. Were just here to help out another ryder


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 7 2009, 11:35 PM~14408291
> *post pix of pump and ill take 4 #s
> *


It's legit bro


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 8 2009, 10:18 PM~14419221
> *It's legit bro
> *


it aint that,his ass is hard to squeeze money out of :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jul 7 2009, 11:49 AM~14401535
> *IF EVERYONE BOUGHT ONE MORE THIS WOULD BE OVER :biggrin:
> *



If you buy one more you could have bought the damn thing


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

#9 for me.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

almost over we jus need a few more contestants :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

I'LL TAKE #32 :thumbsup:
PAYMENT SENT :thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jul 9 2009, 04:37 AM~14420895
> *it aint that,his ass is hard to squeeze money out of :biggrin:
> *


i trust yall i know its legit. i just had a transformer blow up in my front yard havent had power for couple days and 2500 to fix it anyway payment sent for 

#12 #35


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 9 2009, 11:14 PM~14431076
> *i trust yall i know its legit. i just had a transformer blow up in my front yard havent had power for couple days and 2500 to fix it anyway payment sent for
> 
> #12 #35
> *


damn which transformer was it,i aint seen the movie yet :biggrin: you know you all couldve steyed here we been steyen at the hospital pops still in ICU but he gonna make it


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll let Tweedy update the board since he knows how to do that shit, but only 9 left!!! :0


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

what numbers are left asap


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

need adress to overnight funds for 17 and 18 it is 20 right..?


----------



## KINGNOS (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 07:58 AM~14433098
> *need adress to overnight funds for 17 and 18 it is 20 right..?
> *


*Just sent Pay Pal payment for 10 and (18).*


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

oh ok king i see how you are.....


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

17 and 20 then


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

4 left guys.........................


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

where do i send money...?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 10:11 AM~14433208
> *where do i send money...?
> *


Over night funds to 

LIL MO HYDRAULICS
2815 W. PAWNEE, WICHITA KS


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Almost there hno:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

I got #2. sending payment now



GOTTA BE IN IT, TO WIN IT.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 10 2009, 10:22 AM~14433299
> *I got #2. sending payment now
> GOTTA BE IN IT, TO WIN IT.
> *


You know it homie. Just like the lottery. Im always the asshole bitchin about not winning the 225million, but didnt buy any numbers LOL


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Shit three more left. If this is done by 3pm Central time we will have the drawing and have it posted before we shoot out to Denver this afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

money sent.....thanx guys..


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

i sent 42 dollar by the way is that right..lol


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 10 2009, 10:22 AM~14433299
> *I got #2. sending payment now
> GOTTA BE IN IT, TO WIN IT.
> *


i forgot to put number 2 in my paypal payment. i knew i would jack it up. :angry:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 10:29 AM~14433377
> *i sent 42 dollar by the way is that right..lol
> *


21x2=42.....yup


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 10:28 AM~14433374
> *money sent.....thanx guys..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 10 2009, 10:29 AM~14433386
> *i forgot to put number 2 in my paypal payment. i knew i would jack it up.  :angry:
> *


LOL we got ya homie


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

IM HALF TEMPTED TO BUY THE OTHER THREE :biggrin:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jul 10 2009, 02:41 PM~14435336
> *IM HALF TEMPTED TO BUY THE OTHER THREE :biggrin:
> *


me too lol


----------



## KINGNOS (Dec 16, 2008)

Fuck it this it taking too long  ......... Number 25 Paid for via Pay Pal


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah fuck it i will take the other ones 6 and 34 money will be in the overnight with the other .....money...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

all right :cheesy:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

good luck to everyone... :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 02:48 PM~14436085
> *good luck to everyone... :biggrin:
> *


yea, good luck on the next raffle! :0


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

oh yeah one spot wonder....lmao


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

well enjoy my money then...lol


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 02:52 PM~14436152
> *oh yeah one spot wonder....lmao
> *


 :roflmao: the spot cost 21 bucks, but dreams are free :biggrin:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

lmao...nice..if you win a piston for 21 bucks...well it is your time sir...lol


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jul 10 2009, 02:41 PM~14435336
> *IM HALF TEMPTED TO BUY THE OTHER THREE :biggrin:
> *



this guy woulda won too but we beat his ass to it this time... :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 01:56 PM~14436207
> *lmao...nice..if you win a piston for 21 bucks...well it is your time sir...lol
> *


good luck to everyone .i still thank it would look badass in the trunk of my 63 :biggrin: an ill post pics of it standen on bumper if i win :0


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jul 10 2009, 03:58 PM~14436247
> *good luck to everyone .i still thank it would look badass in the trunk of my 63 :biggrin: an ill post pics of it standen on bumper if i win :0
> *



hey whats lee up to with that monte after he traded my old s-10 that prick...lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 01:59 PM~14436257
> *hey whats lee up to with that monte after he traded my old s-10 that prick...lol
> *


he says hes getten it juiced but i aint been out there ,i been in the hospital wit my pops for a week now ,but i know he does have everythang he needs for it


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

ah shit....sorry to here about your popz man


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 02:03 PM~14436309
> *ah shit....sorry to here about your popz man
> *


THANKS my pops is a soldier he ll pull thru or a doc will lose his life as well :machinegun: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

when is the raffle goin to take place? will it be video?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Jul 10 2009, 03:32 PM~14437146
> *when is the raffle goin to take place? will it be video?
> *


he does it with bingo balls an its video taped ,one guy overnighted his money so i would think they ll do it as soon as they receuve the payment


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

any more spots left?????


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

been boomin the past few days. good luck felllerrrs


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 10 2009, 09:30 PM~14438488
> *any more spots left?????
> *


From wat ive read no. Haang around just in case. One might fee up


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Jermaine is in denver for the LRM show. he will be back monday. not sure if hes gonna do the drawing out there or wait till he gets back. i will get you guys an update as soon as i talk o him.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

sent payment july 8 for #35 via paypal, someone posted they wanted it on 9th and got it. Didnt realize i had to reply here when sent $ im new to this raffle.  
Can i get my refund?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 11 2009, 06:26 AM~14441828
> *sent payment july 8 for #35 via paypal, someone posted they wanted it on 9th and got it. Didnt realize i had to reply here when sent $ im new to this raffle.
> Can i get my refund?
> *


their good people they will either give you refund or the other guy or put it towards the next raffle


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

wataday


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 10 2009, 07:30 PM~14438488
> *any more spots left?????
> *


X2


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

no spots left...as far as we know i bought the rest..


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Waitin till monday for the drawing 

Dude is out of town, he didnt know it was gonna be ready


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

is it going down today??


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

uh.....can't wait to win the piston....


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jul 13 2009, 09:16 AM~14455455
> *is it going down today??
> *


hahaha man I think so

I cant keep my eyes off of here :420: :around:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

winner buys a round in vegas


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

hahahaha 

let me hook up my navigation. Its a long trip from VA


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

not much better from ny but the super show is in october


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

o damn. niagara.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

The drawing might not happen till Tuesday. Other ppl sayin they arent gettin back till then. damn


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:banghead:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

damn that went kinda quick all of a sudden.........


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright its tuesday in VA


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

yes it is


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jul 14 2009, 01:11 AM~14465224
> *yes it is
> *


If they do it at 9 pm that means we gotta wait till wednesday. lol


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

I got a feelin we're about to get an update


liiiike rite now


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Just got back from Denver drawing will be posted today Tuesday. Sorry for the inconviences this may have caused, as slow as the raffle was moving we didnt really expect it to sell out while we were out of town.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 14 2009, 01:28 AM~14465427
> *Just got back from Denver drawing will be posted today Tuesday. Sorry for the inconviences this may have caused, as slow as the raffle was moving we didnt really expect it to sell out while we were out of town.
> *


Its cool, shit happens, we just anxious as hell. We dont wanna miss it hahaha


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 13 2009, 11:28 PM~14465427
> *Just got back from Denver drawing will be posted today Tuesday. Sorry for the inconviences this may have caused, as slow as the raffle was moving we didnt really expect it to sell out while we were out of town.
> *


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 14 2009, 12:28 AM~14465427
> *Just got back from Denver drawing will be posted today Tuesday. Sorry for the inconviences this may have caused, as slow as the raffle was moving we didnt really expect it to sell out while we were out of town.
> *


thats cool just ship it to the same address as those supremes


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 14 2009, 01:24 AM~14466444
> *thats cool just ship it to the same address as those supremes
> *


 :0


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

getta outta here backyard fuckers you guys win enough shit...lmao...this is mine


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

so i guess its going down today :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jul 14 2009, 10:25 AM~14467755
> *so i guess its going down today  :biggrin:
> *


yes to dats the day vidio will be posted between 530-700 central time so plese check your name and #'s on the board and post if you see a problem after the drawing you will be stuck with whats posted----i'll look in to # 9 right now...good luck to all and sorry for the delay ive been at a show all weekend...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll get the camera and the number puller ready :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 14 2009, 09:00 AM~14468031
> *yes to dats the day vidio will be posted between 530-700 central time so plese check your name and #'s on the board and post if you see a problem after the drawing you will be stuck with whats posted----i'll look in to # 9 right now...good luck to all and sorry for the delay ive been at a show all weekend...
> *


sounds good homie i'll be waiting :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 11 2009, 08:26 AM~14441828
> *sent payment july 8 for #35 via paypal, someone posted they wanted it on 9th and got it. Didnt realize i had to reply here when sent $ im new to this raffle.
> Can i get my refund?
> *


yes give me your pay pall name so i can find the transaction and reject it,sorry for the mix up but you must npost here befor you send the $ so two people dont buy the same spot and so every one can see who bought what and when so noone feels cheated :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

to
the
top


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

heres the final board


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

one more time i ask all players to check their #"s and post if theres a prob we will check topic at 6pm,cen the draw the number after that its final


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTERED!!!


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

24 Ahhwataday

Im Good

Good luck


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

bump..............


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 14 2009, 05:45 PM~14473415
> *bump..............
> *


Should be uploaded in 10-20 minutes


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 04:55 PM~14473513
> *Should be uploaded in 10-20 minutes
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 06:55 PM~14473513
> *Should be uploaded in 10-20 minutes
> *


biteing my nails while i impatiently wait :biggrin: 
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
Good luck to all again


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry for the delay guys. I am just waiting for Youtube to process the video. Not sure how long that takes, but It will be up as soon as it accepts the video


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

And the Winner is ........... (Sorry cant remember how to post the video on here without the link  )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX-iqW5NAck


----------



## KINGNOS (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 04:29 PM~14473868
> *And the Winner is ...........  (Sorry cant remember how to post the video on here without the link  )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX-iqW5NAck
> *


Congrats to the winner... It wasn't me but the video clearly shows all the numbers go in and I actually had a shot to win  unlike some other raffles that don't show a damn thing.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Damn i was close hahaha


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

the stevie d ,ill paypal u 400 right now for your winnings i need that pump an cylinders :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*congrats stevie d on the piston.. looks like you gonna have to bust out your street car with a piston now*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Fuckin Stevie, not even at home, ...he's on vacation :0


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jul 14 2009, 08:55 PM~14474872
> *congrats stevie d on the piston.. looks like you gonna have to bust out your street car with a piston now
> *


not in amerillio you cant have no pistion in a street car lol you cant even have streight fittings from what i hear :biggrin: congrats stevie post pick for me


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

im kinda broken hearted rite now ill be in tulsa next year rockin some junky ass cce :angry: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jul 14 2009, 07:09 PM~14475063
> *im kinda broken hearted rite now ill be in tulsa next year rockin some junky ass cce :angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


please dont laugh at me next year when you c me ill have the same junk in the 63


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jul 14 2009, 09:09 PM~14475063
> *im kinda broken hearted rite now ill be in tulsa next year rockin some junky ass cce :angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


not if i can help it hit me up at 316-260-8585 and ill work a deal out with you since the raffel took so long and you were the first to buy in,or ill buy you a couple spots on the next raffle..... :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 14 2009, 10:13 PM~14475111
> *not if i can help it hit me up at 316-260-8585 and ill work a deal out with you since the raffel took so long and you were the first to buy in,or ill buy you a couple spots on the next raffle..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 u better handle that john :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 14 2009, 10:13 PM~14475111
> *not if i can help it hit me up at 316-260-8585 and ill work a deal out with you since the raffel took so long and you were the first to buy in,or ill buy you a couple spots on the next raffle..... :biggrin:
> *


you take trade ins :roflmao: :roflmao: i already bought 2 new cce pistons


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@Jul 14 2009, 09:17 PM~14475166
> *you take trade ins  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i already bought 2 new cce pistons
> *


now thats like asking a cadillac dealer if he will take in a yugo for trade :biggrin: they might do it but you might not like the deal after you realize how much more the charged you to take it...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 14 2009, 10:27 PM~14475313
> *:biggrin:
> now thats like asking a cadillac dealer if he will take in a yugo for trade :biggrin: they might do it but you might not like the deal after you realize how much more the charged you to take it...lol... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: nah im good chris at cool cars gave me a good deal so i went with them :cheesy: but i have decided my next setup will be bmh


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

one off thats balls better luck next time


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 14 2009, 07:13 PM~14475111
> *not if i can help it hit me up at 316-260-8585 and ill work a deal out with you since the raffel took so long and you were the first to buy in,or ill buy you a couple spots on the next raffle..... :biggrin:
> *


if i had the cash my whole trunk would be bmh wit one of dem purty bmh stickers on da back window of the tre


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Congrats Stevie! I want to thank everyone that participated in the raffle! 
Any thoughts from people on the next one? What would make them go quicker? More squares less money? Perfect the way it is (Just a fucked up economy)? Less squares more money? Whole setup? Include fittings and a adel-II? 

I think as long as it will be over in a timely fashion and not drag on the options could be endless


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 14 2009, 08:13 PM~14475111
> *not if i can help it hit me up at 316-260-8585 and ill work a deal out with you since the raffel took so long and you were the first to buy in,or ill buy you a couple spots on the next raffle..... :biggrin:
> *


That some real G shit rite there


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

BlackMagicHydraulics, *matdogg*, kold187um
Sup big homie, heard you took another win....agaisnt sw*#@man !!!!! 

Got the inside scoop from ROB


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

congrats....ready for the next.....


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

congrates to the winner 
whats the next one gonna b??????????


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks yall i dont usualy win much but its a good feeling ,thanks to all involved i guess i gotta build a single now :biggrin: il post up the pics when it arrives and let yall see another bmh powered car on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 14 2009, 10:54 PM~14477639
> *thanks yall i dont usualy win much but its a good feeling ,thanks to all involved i guess i gotta build a single now  :biggrin: il post up the pics when it arrives and let yall see another bmh powered car on the bumper  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jul 14 2009, 10:09 PM~14475063
> *im kinda broken hearted rite now ill be in tulsa next year rockin some junky ass cce :angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


x2

I got the guns out but was too depressed to shoot em


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 11:05 PM~14475895
> *Congrats Stevie! I want to thank everyone that participated in the raffle!
> Any thoughts from people on the next one? What would make them go quicker? More squares less money? Perfect the way it is (Just a fucked up economy)? Less squares more money? Whole setup? Include fittings and a adel-II?
> 
> ...


I* say double the squares at half price. 

Try to do a 24 or 48hour raffle hour like Zenith wheels. (more ppl will be motivated)

^^^^That might require 24 hour surveilance

Before the raffle put the cam on ya cell phone to show date and time (more pessimistic ppl will bid, most cell phones are set by satelite)*


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

*
Post all the rules and how it will go down to prevent questions. 

Post the youtube link so ppl will see how it happens. 

Make it manditory to post up what numbers you bought. 

Send money for hammer, Do not post raffle it it will be locked (WE should put that in out sigs hahaha)

I had more but i forgot lol

*


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

yeeeeaaaaaaa daaawwwgggggggg

Lets get another one crackin :biggrin: 


Im hooked like phonics

Congrats Stevie D


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

whole set-up


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday+Jul 15 2009, 01:11 AM~14479135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i whole set up would be nice am down


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

FUCK YEAH A WHOLE SET UP WOULD BE SWEET...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 14 2009, 11:54 PM~14477639
> *thanks yall i dont usualy win much but its a good feeling ,thanks to all involved i guess i gotta build a single now  :biggrin: il post up the pics when it arrives and let yall see another bmh powered car on the bumper  :biggrin:
> *


lucky :biggrin: and you know you gonna be putting any car dat has dat pump on da bumper :cheesy:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

100 spots 20 a spot for a full set up...no chippin homies..


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 15 2009, 09:32 AM~14480573
> *100 spots 20 a spot for a full set up...no chippin homies..
> *


Would anyone else be down with this? I will have to get with Kansasfull to finalize everything and get the specifics, but we can do whatever.


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 15 2009, 10:40 AM~14480643
> *Would anyone else be down with this? I will have to get with Kansasfull to finalize everything and get the specifics, but we can do whatever.
> *


im thinking compleat 3 pump kit with pistion and adel 2,shipped in us- 25 a spot 100 spots


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 15 2009, 09:05 AM~14480866
> *im thinking compleat 3 pump kit with pistion and adel 2,shipped in us- 25 a spot 100 spots
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

uh oh ...you thinkin good..i am down fo that shit all day...


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 15 2009, 09:05 AM~14480866
> *im thinking compleat 3 pump kit with pistion and adel 2,shipped in us- 25 a spot 100 spots
> *


ill buy a couple :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 15 2009, 11:05 AM~14480866
> *im thinking compleat 3 pump kit with pistion and adel 2,shipped in us- 25 a spot 100 spots
> *


yes sir this sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 15 2009, 10:05 AM~14480866
> *im thinking compleat 3 pump kit with pistion and adel 2,shipped in us- 25 a spot 100 spots
> *


Thats a mean setup!!! As long as $25.00 wont deter anyone from entering. I could see that taking a little bit. I mean a piston pump for $10.50 a square took a bit. everyones call though


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 15 2009, 10:31 AM~14481635
> *Thats a mean setup!!! As long as $25.00 wont deter anyone from entering. I could see that taking a little bit. I mean a piston pump for $10.50 a square took a bit. everyones call though
> *


ttt


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 15 2009, 09:05 AM~14480866
> *im thinking compleat 3 pump kit with pistion and adel 2,shipped in us- 25 a spot 100 spots
> *


id have a couple of spots fo sho i mean what would you rather do spend $50 at a astrip club or $50 for a 3 pump set up


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 15 2009, 12:30 PM~14482176
> *id have a couple of spots fo sho i mean what would you rather do spend $50 at a astrip club or $50 for a 3 pump set up
> *


$50 at the strip club??? I only wish I could get out of any club with only spending $50. I drink way too much crown  :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jul 15 2009, 11:32 AM~14481651
> *ttt
> *


What up homie? How was your trip back from Denver?


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Strip club. i know i feel like a winner for a lil while


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 15 2009, 02:20 PM~14482787
> *Strip club.  i know i feel like a winner for a lil while
> *


i get to feeling choped and skrewed,or trickalisious :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

lol


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 15 2009, 01:36 PM~14482950
> *i get to feeling choped and skrewed,or trickalisious :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

hahahaha

I dunno about a full setup. I like this one. I think I had a higher chance at wining and didnt spend too much. but if yall do a full setup I guess if I feel lucky ill buy a number


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 15 2009, 02:05 PM~14483242
> *hahahaha
> 
> I dunno about a full setup.  I like this one.  I think I had a higher chance at wining and didnt spend too much.  but if yall do a full setup I guess if I feel lucky ill buy a number
> *


Thats what I am scared of. I just hate to break that $15.00 marker because that's when people hessitate to get in the raffle


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

yessss

you can always spend more but you cant spend less. I like $15. if other ppl want to spend more or are able to spend more thay can buy more. But if i see a $25 sign i might not want in


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

i also like to see a lower amount of blocks. like 35 :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

i will buy a couple of the full setup


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 15 2009, 02:18 PM~14482755
> *$50 at the strip club??? I only wish I could get out of any club with only spending $50. I drink way too much crown    :biggrin:
> *


its $15 just to walk in the door where I go....and no drink is less than $7.50 plus the tips plus the dances at $20 a piece...hmmmm you do the math..thats 50 just to get started


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 15 2009, 10:05 AM~14480866
> *im thinking compleat 3 pump kit with pistion and adel 2,shipped in us- 25 a spot 100 spots
> *


:wow: This would be the shit :thumbsup: I was about to ask if anybody had one like this going. I would be in on this for sure, not a baller but I would sure attempt to get a couple of squares... might switch my focus from the Zenith raffles :0 Ok, I didnt mean that :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

so what you gonna do homie


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 14 2009, 11:08 AM~14468728
> *yes give me your pay pall name so i can find the transaction and reject it,sorry for the mix up but you must npost here befor you send the $ so two people dont buy the same spot and so every one can see who bought what and when so noone feels cheated  :biggrin:
> *


No refund in account yet?


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 15 2009, 08:52 PM~14486829
> *No refund in account yet?
> *


skiped my mind ill do it now


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 15 2009, 09:05 AM~14480866
> *im thinking compleat 3 pump kit with pistion and adel 2,shipped in us- 25 a spot 100 spots
> *


Im down!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Just had a good idea. You could raffle off a BMH GIFT CARD


That way the winner can get exactly what they want.


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

just cause u make a order dont mean its gonna be right lol


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 17 2009, 03:17 AM~14500657
> *Just had a good idea.  You could raffle off a  BMH  GIFT  CARD
> That way the winner can get exactly what they want.
> *


you can always upgrade or have the amount of the pistion credited to what you want ive been saying that from day one


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 17 2009, 12:45 PM~14502772
> *you can always upgrade or have the amount of the pistion credited to what you want ive been saying that from day one
> *


yea i know it but gift card sounds easier hahaha

but i dunno its not up to me. I like the lower pirce like $15 raffle just as long as there isnt 10,000 squares


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jul 17 2009, 12:27 PM~14502640
> *just cause u make a order dont mean its gonna be right lol
> *


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 15 2009, 11:05 AM~14480866
> *im thinking compleat 3 pump kit with pistion and adel 2,shipped in us- 25 a spot 100 spots
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

did anything happen here ? pm me someone


----------

